# Powdery Mildew Discussion



## drfting07 (Oct 15, 2011)

I was curious as to what means you use to combat powdery mildew. 

I understand that its very hard to kill it completely, and once you see it on the leaves its already permeated the entire plant. 

I've been clipping fan leaves and blades, as well as using a mixture of Rain water, Baking soda and a drop or two of mild dish soap to spray them down if it gets bad. Im 6 weeks into flower, probably another month to go. 

What means do you use to keep PM in check and not run ramped through the buds?


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 15, 2011)

Maybe this needs to be moved? Smoked a bowl and it made since to me at the time that it be here. My PM problem is outdoors.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 15, 2011)

A sulphur burner will get rid of it for good, your too late in flower to use one, most sprays cant be used at this stage either, hopefully someone will chime in with somthing that can be used after week 6, but i burn sulphur once at the end of veg and have never seen it again.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeh i had heard that sulfur works well into veg. I was also reading into neem oil. There is some information i read about its anti-fungal benefit. Ive heard some using while in flower, and maybe root feeding with it would help now?


----------



## FUM (Oct 15, 2011)

SERENADE is what I use. It's OMRI (organic) Once you spray it on,it is made to go and hunt out PM on the plant. If your outside and don't want the dampness on the buds. I also use a little sponge and dab it on by hand. Also put on stems. You'll win.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 16, 2011)

Do you use this serenade in flower?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 16, 2011)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Yeh i had heard that sulfur works well into veg. I was also reading into neem oil. There is some information i read about its anti-fungal benefit. Ive heard some using while in flower, and maybe root feeding with it would help now?



Do not use neem oil this late into flowering for anything.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 16, 2011)

Whats the downfall?


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 16, 2011)

Chlorothalonil? Heard it can be used up to a week into harvest. Im not looking for something that i can drench my plant in. I can wipe the leaves down with a sponge and do light misting on fan leaves if need be.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 16, 2011)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Whats the downfall?



It tastes *horrible*.  This late in flowering, you are sure to taste the oil on the bud--nasty, nasty, nasty.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 16, 2011)

thanks for the clarification!


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 20, 2011)

Anyone else have some input? Trying to keep it under control and its nerve racking!   I have a few weeks left. :watchplant:


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 20, 2011)

some friends had some good results od by misting or wiping a 10% solution of vinegar and water---early morning on the leaves where you see the pm only---don't hit the flowers---this will change the ph in the leaves making it uninhabitable---needs time to dry before nightfall---wipe each of them down with their own clean and dry paper towel for each spot so it does not remain wet or you transfer spores to another location or you got a whole new can of worms---nice if you can bring down the humidity level with a cover, a tent, bon fire, heater, dehumidifier, hair dryer, fan, anything to keep it dry---always being careful not to be carrying spores onto another location if you run a fan---hopefully you caught it early enough


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 20, 2011)

Awesome info orange. Thank you!


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 20, 2011)

Becarful that alot of PM remedies work but only short term, a sulphur burn will fix you up proper, jmo.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 20, 2011)

Understandable. Im just trying to keep it in check til harvest. Im looking at another two weeks.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 20, 2011)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Understandable. Im just trying to keep it in check til harvest. Im looking at another two weeks.


 
And I would do the same if I were you, but if you see it again on the next grow, your room is affected, at that point look to a sulphur burner, it can fix your plants and your room.

just somthing to keep in mind for the future.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 20, 2011)

:confused2:---thought your PM issue was outdoors---if inside and 2 weeks out from harvest---you might consider just wiping the pm leaves with the vinegar solution and plugging in a de-humidifier to bring humidity below 47%---pretty sure that is the magic # for incubation


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 20, 2011)

Well its the outdoor section so my bad, Im a stoner,

I would strongly suggest you not use a sulphur burner outdoors, LOL


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 20, 2011)

:rofl:

ohh man, dman thank you. I thought orangesunshines thought after reading your post before his, then literally as I read your last post replying the 3 hits I just took kicked in from me laughing so damn hard.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 21, 2011)

Is the sulfur burner something that i use only once and works for the entire life of the plant? Im starting seeds indoors next season, around february then they go outdoors in april. I was thinking sulfur burner at 6 weeks indoors?


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 21, 2011)

they say once you get it---you never actually can get rid of it---i have seen peeps wipe down a room with a bleach solution in between runs---this seems to sterilize the room---although many peeps use different products as preventative maintenance---don't think burning sulfur would fall into that category---from what i gather---you burn it when you need it---the dust left behind from the burn changes the ph in the plants leaves from acidic to alkaline---you get it when the ph in the grow medium is acidic and humidity is above 47% (the perfect storm)---just adjusting your soil with lime from the get go should help keep the ph at an acceptable level making the environment uninhabitable for the PM---IMO---if your Ph in your grow medium is truely neutral when you start your seedlings and your room was disinfected before you plant---you got a good chance of not seeing it and a burn is not necessary


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 21, 2011)

The burn will kill mold on the plant and anywhere it is in your room,I had PM bad, 2 burns a week apart ended it for good, now i do one burn at the end of veg as a preventative.


----------



## Wetdog (Oct 21, 2011)

One thing that will help the plant resist PM in the first place is ProTekt from Dyna Gro, especially outdoors.

It is a silica supplement that toughens the 'skin' of the plant, also a nice source of K. It also helps the plant resist insects, drought and heat stress.

Check out the Dyna Gro website for more info and also Jmansweed 'nute study' sticky. That is where I first heard of it.

Very cheap, >$10/qt and since you only use 1/4-1/2 tsp/gallon, a qt last forever. I still have some left after 2 years.

Check it out, it really helps.

Wet


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 22, 2011)

Rice hulls? maybe nouvellechef can touch on this...


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 4, 2011)

if you have(and this is a must)a minimum of 30 days left in your grow a systemic treatment is the ONLY cure...everything else will only cure symptoms(the white on leaves)..i use Eagle 20ew as a preplant dip to prevent PM..works great through out entire grow...can also be sprayed on plants in your phase 2ml/gal..being a systemic(curing from within)cure YOU WILL NEED 30 DAYS!!NOT MORE OR LESS for this toxic fungiside to run its course through out the plants and be gone pre flush....just remember ANYTHING ELSE is a cure for symptoms and in the end YOU WILL BE SMOKING MILDEW INFECTED WEED...id run the Eagle 20 now and extend whatever grow time needed to accommodate the 30 days needed to REALLY kill that mildew instead of hide it...good luck

PS..if using this Spot Spray...dont spray entire plant...


----------

